# How to Grow a Healthy Placenta



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Birth pros--

Please give me your best suggestions for how to grow a truly healthy placenta! I had an abruption at 29 wks w/ds1 and was put on home bedrest at 30 wks w/ds2 due to oligo (ended up in the hospital at 33 wks and baby born at 35 wks). Both babes were born by c-section due to necessity.

I'd like to encourage this baby's placenta a bit better, so that maybe I can avoid some of the triggers of those problems.

Some other background:

I also believe that my blood pressure is more of a problem than my previous docs and midwife caught, b/c when I'm with them I'm calm and it's nice and normal, but I can feel it creeping up when I'm doing my normal, daily routine.

I take Metafolin by Solgar to help compensate for a MTHFR mutation (heterozygous, so one bad gene) and a baby aspirin a day, plus I need to start a multi vitamin/prenatal vitamin.

Thanks so much!

mrsfru


----------



## 636Jen (Sep 13, 2007)

I would first make sure it was a placental problem not a hormone one or a clotting issue. (I assume you're not a smoker.) I'm not sure how to MAKE a placenta stick but eating whole foods, drinking enough water, watching your blood pressure are all steps in the right direction. I'm sure others will have better advice.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

I wholeheartedly believe in the Brewers Diet or a modified version of it. Also, I think that mom's nutrition prior to conception and in the first weeks of conception are VITAL to a healthy placenta. LOTS of high quality proteins are a must and the right salt ratio as well. For some women that means eating MORE salt then before and vice versa. Good luck, mama!


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

Likewise, this pregnancy we are focused on the healthiest placenta as possible. This is my 7th pregnancy (6th child) and I got pregnant while EBF our 6.5 month old...sooo, nutrition is very important. Additionally, I am prone to higher blood pressure at the end of pregnancy/pre-eclamptic type stuff because I have a positive ANA (blood clotting immune factor) and slightly compromised kidneys because of damage in my 1st pregnancy. The past few years I've been the healthiest of my entire life.

Here are some things I am doing that may not be a good thing for everyone, but praying they grow another big fat healthy baby and placenta this go'round.

-Good multivitamin
-Gallon of water a day
-80 mg protein a day, using a whey shake if needed
-As much whole food/healthy eating as possible
-Not limiting salt, though in a healthy diet it isn't "too much"
-1 81 mg aspirin per day-for + ANA (the reason for my 1 late 1st trimester miscarriage 9 years ago, it appears)
-High quality mercury free fish oil, helps with blood flow
-1000 mg vitamin C for good blood flow, immunity
-Quality probiotics
-Red raspberry leaf tea in copious amounts
-Nettle leaf tea
-Before bed, calcium and magnesium supplements
-In the start of 3rd trimester, begin alfalfa and chlorophyll

It seems like a lot, but it isn't. I'm used to taking a small handful of supplements in the morning, and now I've just added the teas and cal mag at night like my last pregnancy. I've had very healthy pregnancies since I've begun this regimen in pregnancy.

We can only do what we can do..the rest is just up to God/Nature and our bodies. I pray you have a healthy pregnancy with no placental concerns!

Blessings!


----------



## stephbrownthinks (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauren31* 
I wholeheartedly believe in the Brewers Diet or a modified version of it. Also, I think that mom's nutrition prior to conception and in the first weeks of conception are VITAL to a healthy placenta. LOTS of high quality proteins are a must and the right salt ratio as well. For some women that means eating MORE salt then before and vice versa. Good luck, mama!

Me too! Here is a link to the diet and explanation: http://www.drbrewerpregnancydiet.com/


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

-Good multivitamin
-Gallon of water a day
-80 mg protein a day, using a whey shake if needed
-As much whole food/healthy eating as possible
-Not limiting salt, though in a healthy diet it isn't "too much"
-1 81 mg aspirin per day-for + ANA (the reason for my 1 late 1st trimester miscarriage 9 years ago, it appears)
-High quality mercury free fish oil, helps with blood flow
-1000 mg vitamin C for good blood flow, immunity
-Quality probiotics
-Red raspberry leaf tea in copious amounts
-Nettle leaf tea
-Before bed, calcium and magnesium supplements
-In the start of 3rd trimester, begin alfalfa and chlorophyll
MFQ,
I need to add a multi--probably need to go get a chewable type--all these horsepills just get stuck in my throat. I also need to start the cal/mag at night--I have it--it's just the "horsepill" thing! Read about doing the protein shakes--I think that's my best bet to get in extra protein and vitamins. Already on aspirin, fish oil, and metafolin per doc's orders. And need to go get more Vit C.

As for RRL--I'm pretty sure it actually helped me have a placental abruption before, so I won't be doing *that* again. For me, it caused contractions as pregnancy went on, that I did NOT have w/my second pregnancy when I didn't use it at all.

Thanks so much! Keep the suggestions coming!

mrsfru


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Do your homework before buying into the Brewer diet. If you do a search over at the Preeclampsia Foundation forums, you'll find lots of info.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

my mw said vit C and E are good for building a strong sac...might be good for the placenta too


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

i am pretty sure an abruption is not a sign of an "unhealth' placenta. i know my placenta looked totally normal, and had grown an 8 pound baby girl. it is just a fluke where you body thinks it is time to peel off the placenta before it is really time. and i am close enough to a brewers diet with all mine- lots of protien....


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liz-hippymom* 
i am pretty sure an abruption is not a sign of an "unhealth' placenta. i know my placenta looked totally normal, and had grown an 8 pound baby girl. it is just a fluke where you body thinks it is time to peel off the placenta before it is really time. and i am close enough to a brewers diet with all mine- lots of protien....

Thanks, Liz. I know what you mean...I don't think the abruption itself indicated an unhealthy placenta, but the factors that led up to it might have (blood pressure that kept shooting up-but docs/midwife didn't "get" it, swelling, labor pains at 28-29 wks, membranes broke, etc). I think I actually went into premature labor and we all missed it (me included). The blood pressure spikes probably triggered it, but I don't really know. No one seems to know exactly. I'm positive that the enormous amount of stress in my life at the time played a part (not all bad stress, just a lot going on). But in my second pregnancy, my placenta apparently crapped out at 30 wks....I ended up w/really low fluid....and delivered via c-section at 35 wks. I do wonder if I actually had a leak that started the whole thing, but I'll never know. I never did have any contractions in my second pregnancy--that's how I knew I had them in my first! LOL (Hindsight is always better than foresight right?!)

Thanks!

mrsfru


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyFillingQuiver* 
Likewise, this pregnancy we are focused on the healthiest placenta as possible. This is my 7th pregnancy (6th child) and I got pregnant while EBF our 6.5 month old...sooo, nutrition is very important. Additionally, I am prone to higher blood pressure at the end of pregnancy/pre-eclamptic type stuff because I have a positive ANA (blood clotting immune factor) and slightly compromised kidneys because of damage in my 1st pregnancy. The past few years I've been the healthiest of my entire life.

Here are some things I am doing that may not be a good thing for everyone, but praying they grow another big fat healthy baby and placenta this go'round.

-Good multivitamin
-Gallon of water a day
-80 mg protein a day, using a whey shake if needed
-As much whole food/healthy eating as possible
-Not limiting salt, though in a healthy diet it isn't "too much"
-1 81 mg aspirin per day-for + ANA (the reason for my 1 late 1st trimester miscarriage 9 years ago, it appears)
-High quality mercury free fish oil, helps with blood flow
-1000 mg vitamin C for good blood flow, immunity
-Quality probiotics
-Red raspberry leaf tea in copious amounts
-Nettle leaf tea
-Before bed, calcium and magnesium supplements
-In the start of 3rd trimester, begin alfalfa and chlorophyll

It seems like a lot, but it isn't. I'm used to taking a small handful of supplements in the morning, and now I've just added the teas and cal mag at night like my last pregnancy. I've had very healthy pregnancies since I've begun this regimen in pregnancy.

We can only do what we can do..the rest is just up to God/Nature and our bodies. I pray you have a healthy pregnancy with no placental concerns!

Blessings!

Just curious, do you think it is really safe to take chlorella
with a blood clotting disorder due to the high vitamin K content? I have a blood clotting disorder too.


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

Just curious, do you think it is really safe to take chlorella
with a blood clotting disorder due to the high vitamin K content? I have a blood clotting disorder too.
I'll have to look that up again, but personally, I think it's probably fine to take it. It's not the same as injecting yourself w/a synthetic vitamin. It's chlorella she's taking...and it happens to have a naturally high vit K content. I would assume whatever *your* body didn't need, it would excrete. Maybe someone will know more details about chlorella.

mrsfru


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfru* 
I'll have to look that up again, but personally, I think it's probably fine to take it. It's not the same as injecting yourself w/a synthetic vitamin. It's chlorella she's taking...and it happens to have a naturally high vit K content. I would assume whatever *your* body didn't need, it would excrete. Maybe someone will know more details about chlorella.

mrsfru

I use to take it before I found out I have a blood clotting disorder, but now I am afraid to...that's why I ask. I have read that those with a blood clotting disorder have to be careful with too much vitamin K. My doc wouldn't be able to answer this question, he actually told me to lay off the nettle tea. I wish I could find a good resource to read about this.


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TonyaW* 
I use to take it before I found out I have a blood clotting disorder, but now I am afraid to...that's why I ask. I have read that those with a blood clotting disorder have to be careful with too much vitamin K. My doc wouldn't be able to answer this question, he actually told me to lay off the nettle tea. I wish I could find a good resource to read about this.

I think it really depends on *which* type of clotting disorder you have, but besides that, pretty much no reproductive endocrinologist or ob/gyn who specializes in infertility is going to know that much about herbs or most supplements in relation to the clotting disorders. There isn't that much known about many of the clotting disorders (as compared to how much we know about diabetes, for example). I have a book called The Infertility Cure--it's about Traditional Chinese Medicine and infertility (mostly covers acupuncture and herbs, but is really, really informative). You may find more experienced and useful info from a resource like that.

What kind of clotting issue do you have? I have an MTHFR mutation, which isn't exactly a "clotting disorder", but can cause problems w/clotting.

mrsfru


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

I would definitely discuss any concerns with your midwife or naturopath. I can understand why you'd question that, and it's a valid concern, IMO!

I don't have a blood clotting disorder, but rather an immune response that is sometimes positive and sometimes negative-it just lends itself to causing clotting in the placenta...almost like in an effort to reject the baby. I actually think it's been resolved with good nutrition and supplements, as I have tested negative for it the past few years.

I tend to be a bit of a heavier bleeder with zero evidence of over clotting. My baby aspirin is purely precautionary after my loss, and possibly a bit psychological! I'll admit that..but my midwife does say what has worked in the last several pregnancies should continue to work!

So best wishes to you, and I hope you find out exactly what you want to know about the chlorophyll. I am guessing it acts somewhat homeopathically, in that it won't cause something to go out of balance..but I'm no expert, so....


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfru* 
I think it really depends on *which* type of clotting disorder you have, but besides that, pretty much no reproductive endocrinologist or ob/gyn who specializes in infertility is going to know that much about herbs or most supplements in relation to the clotting disorders. There isn't that much known about many of the clotting disorders (as compared to how much we know about diabetes, for example). I have a book called The Infertility Cure--it's about Traditional Chinese Medicine and infertility (mostly covers acupuncture and herbs, but is really, really informative). You may find more experienced and useful info from a resource like that.

What kind of clotting issue do you have? I have an MTHFR mutation, which isn't exactly a "clotting disorder", but can cause problems w/clotting.

mrsfru

I will look into that book...I have the MTHFR gene mutation and APS. I decided when I get pregnant again to use baby aspirin, nattokinase, garlic, and vitamin E and right now I am considering replacing the aspirin with lumbrokinase or possibly white willow bark, but no one really knows if they are safe in pregnancy...that's the biggest problem. However, I feel pretty good about the Nattokinase and aspirin combo. I would love to take chlorella, but I feel afraid about affecting the clotting process with too much K. BTW to the OP, look into Nattokinase because I think that would be good for having a healthy placenta too esp with MTHFR.


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

I will look into that book...I have the MTHFR gene mutation and APS. I decided when I get pregnant again to use baby aspirin, nattokinase, garlic, and vitamin E and right now I am considering replacing the aspirin with lumbrokinase or possibly white willow bark, but no one really knows if they are safe in pregnancy...that's the biggest problem. However, I feel pretty good about the Nattokinase and aspirin combo. I would love to take chlorella, but I feel afraid about affecting the clotting process with too much K. BTW to the OP, look into Nattokinase because I think that would be good for having a healthy placenta too esp with MTHFR.
Tonya,

I'll have to check into the Nattokinase--I've never heard of it before.

My high risk doc that we first consulted with is a great expert in MTHFR--it runs in his family and he is homozygous for the C mutation. He recommends that anyone w/MTHFR mutations (even hetero for C) take prescription Metanx (at least something similar w/Metafolin, which is a patented form of folate, and the other B vitamins), fish oil, Vit C, and during pregnancy--add aspirin. The other MFM's in practice w/him seem to think that this is overkill if you are heterozygous, but since I've had problems in pregnancy that could be related, I'm going with his recommendations!









You've got to remember that the MTHFR mutation is NOT a clotting problem in and of itself--w/these mutations, your body does not make enough or any of the enzymes necessary to break down folic acid (into folate), which in turn, can raise homocysteine levels (b/c you need folate to keep them normal), which in turn, causes the blood to be "thick" or the platelets to be "sticky" (totally non-medical explanation there, but it's the best I can do!







). Untreated, it raises your risk of stroke, DVT's, blood clots in the placenta, etc. Treated properly, the risks are lowered a lot. Proper treatment has to include folate (already metabolized folic acid). Without that, there's not much point to doing anything else. There is a prescription product called Metanx and a few others (Folgard??) and one OTC made by Solgar using Metafolin (which is the patented folate that's used in the prescription supplements). FWIW, it's estimated that 50% of the US population is heterozygous for MTHFR (mutation C), and obviously, most of the US population isn't having tons of problems w/clotting in pregnancy, strokes and DVT's. Some docs only go by the homocysteine levels, saying that if you only have one mutation (heterozygous) and your homocysteine levels are normal, you obviously have enough enzymes to break down the folic acid that you need. My doc disagrees saying that it's still possible that the homocysteine levels haven't risen yet to levels that we *think* are a problem but really could be, we could be wrong, it isn't worth it, etc.

I can't remember that much about APS--it's been awhile since I read up on that. Once I finally got a dx, I quit reading all the other stuff.







I can't remember if it falls under "clotting disorder" or not?

I don't think that chlorella is a big problem w/MTHFR mutations that are treated properly. You aren't taking a medicine that is proven to "thin" the blood, like aspirin does (or for this example, that thickens it!). Vit K is a vitamin that *helps the blood clot*. I'm not a medical professional, so I need to read up on that. It's a very interesting thing to look at, and a really good question.

GL!

mrsfru


----------

